# noise and shudder upon auger engagement??



## schonrph (Feb 4, 2012)

hey guys

just got my first snowblower, 24 inch poulan pro from home depot.
put fresh gas in and started her up no problem. but when i engage the auger the blower shudders a little and makes a noise and then sounds ok.
i have read that there may be noise when engaging the auger on brand new blowers but have not read anything regarding the shaking or shuddering. just wondering if this in normal or i should have it looked at.
blower is brand new and have not used it to remove any snow yet.

thanks


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

take the belt cover off and look at the belt pulleys. if the groove where the belt rides is painted you may get slippage (noise) when engaging. the shudder would be the belt grabbing then slipping repeatedly. think trying to pull a heavy block of rubber across a very smooth floor.

you can take the paint off with a wire wheel or sand paper, or just scuff the surface of the paint so it is not shiny. that should help.


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

It is new if you take it apart you may very well void the warranty, I would try engaging a bunch of times it may clear up if not return it. HD is real good about returns.

Phil


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Do you know somebody, family, friend, neighbor that has had a snowblower for a while? Take a moment to try theirs and compare. Does the Home Depot you bought it from have test models you could go back and compare to as well? Since you just got it, and it's still under warranty, Home Depot is the best place to go to and ask. 

That thing in my avatar shakes and makes a bit of noise when you first engage it, and so does my 1999 Honda. Without actually seeing, hearing and feeling what you are experiencing, it's hard to say. It could just be normal, or there could be something odd going on. When you think about it, there is a lot to get spinning from a dead stop, and belts could be flopping around a bit until they get settled in too.


----------



## schonrph (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks for the tips guys

just to clarify, the noise and shudder stops once auger is engaged.

will ask a buddy of mine if his does something similar


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

It is pretty common to get some shuttering /shaking when engaging the auger/impeller. You have quite a bit of mass to get moving with the engine already up to speed. The belt will slip some especially if engaged slowly causing shuttering / shaking. Since the shuttering stops after a second or two i would not be concerned.


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Sounds like normal engagement shake... As i say when i flip the lever, its time to rattle and roll!! LOL

You got warranty... Run it a while. First snow you get to use it work it hard, if something is going to break it will, then take it back!


----------

